# Best chocolate ever!



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2011)

Cho0colate is one of those scents you look for year after year & never find the perfect one, kinda like coconut. Well, I found it!!! SOS Dark Chocolate is to die for! I ordered 30 samples from them for next to nothing ($10.00 maybe , including shipping) and I ordered a pound of the dark chocolate while I still had the box in front of me sniffing away.  I also ordered a pound of blackberry & plan to mix it 2:1 to replace the  venetian blackberry (chocolate) espresso Tony's discoed on me. I have been looking for a suitable replacement for 9 months. I could of had a baby in the amount of time it took me to find a replacement fragrance!


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 7, 2011)

yum!


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I love chocolate scents. SOS also makes a marvelous Hot Fudge Brownie fragrance.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree, very nice, I just ordered a sample from your reccomendation, I cant stop smelling my arm(lotion).


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh good, it's fantastic!


----------



## KimHartley24 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the rec! I have two different chocolate scents but they both smell like FAKE chocolate haha  Next order I'll add in some sos dark lovin <333


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2011)

You can get asmple vials from SOS for next to nothing. I don't remember how much, but it's something like 5 vials for $3.00 w/ free shipping. I ordered probably 60 in the last 30 days.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 21, 2011)

I would be curious about the Blackberry; how well it does in CP.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I would be curious about the Blackberry; how well it does in CP.



I don't CP, I do B&B so I can't answer that.

I could send you a sniffie if you like.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 21, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please. I would love a sniffy.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2011)

It's in the mail!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It's in the mail!


Thank you!


----------

